# Byook : une nouvelle manière de lire sur iPhone et iPad



## charlottef (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de laisser un message par ici pour vous parler de Byook, une nouvelle manière de lire sur iPhone et iPad.

L'application Byook offre aux utilisateurs une lecture sensorielle s'inspirant des codes et de la magie du cinéma. Illustrations, animations et sons apparaissent au fil des mots et renforcent ainsi l'immersion.

Depuis le 16 février, vous pouvez découvrir le tout premier byook qui met en scène le célèbre détective Sherlock Holmes de Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. D'autres byooks arriveront par la suite !

N'hésitez pas à aller jeter un oeil sur l'App Store et à nous faire part de vos réactions au sujet de l'appli : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/s-holmes-1/id415504589?mt=8

Si vous souhaitez suivre notre actualité, vous pouvez nous rejoindre sur notre page Facebook : http://www.facebook.com/byook


----------



## charlottef (23 Février 2011)

Juste un petit mot pour vous informer que nous sommes à l'écoute des  internautes et avons donc décidé de baisser le prix de l'application à  0.79


----------

